# Ironstock Funeral



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

There will be services commencing at the Fairgrounds on Friday night around 7:3o after the Meet and Greet. This will be your last chance to make your comments about the greatest gathering ever. If anyone wishes to give an Eulogy or do a little roasting of Ironman Let me know. You can even express yourself via song or just playing an instrument.


----------

